# Too cold to shoot out, so 'shot' in!



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Cold kept me in today so,w/lighting right, took some pics of my 1905 W&S Target Model in original 455cf. Found last yr at a Cabela's in NC of all places and they even gave me a break on the price! (imagine that)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Funny-lookin' little cartridges! :yawinkle:
Shoot 'em inside: They won't make much of a hole in the wall. :smt083


----------

